# what do you think of Crusty Rock of the 70'' & Noise-metal in new genra i coined now



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*what do you think of Crusty Rock of the 70'' & Noise-metal in new genra i coined now*

Tell me exemple of progressive rock of 70 i may like or rrock in the red harder than stell ala t70'' or blue's overdriven guitar laden, that crusty, garage.. obscur not well know, what am i looking fr? any good 70 holland , benelux country bands for genra or the rest of europe for that mather...or japan

Than Noise-metal, i did not said noiserrocck or noiisecore, but truelly noise-metal genra i coined whit *BloodMoneey **''Ayahuasca'' e.p,* Noisecore is something else like american band a.c and noise rock is more clean than noise metal, than my band instrumental no vocal, like Gore from Venlo NETHERLANDS, BUT MUTCH MORE MUDDY, CRUSTY NOISY..
im tired, what about Crusty rock , hard driven muddY noisy of the 70'' forsaken forgotten but still a good listen.

Thank you??


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Have you listened to Swans? Sounds like what you want, but they're from the '80s and not the '70s unfortunately.

I also have this experimental noise rock jam that you might like, no vocals, and the short tracks are kinda like vocal-less noisecore: https://thepurplevoid.bandcamp.com/album/tpv-jams

From your descriptions it sounds like you might like crust punk and stoner doom also.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Have you listened to Swans? Sounds like what you want, but they're from the '80s and not the '70s unfortunately.
*

Yah of course Mister, SWANS is fun , but so evil, it would had been better instrumental Gira less, how rude for Michael i know but, noisecore i dont know mutch i will check your link sir Fred,, correct i like Crust punk and stoner doom quite .

merci monsieur , prenner soins de vous= thank you sir take care.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I have a thread here about super brutal grindcore that includes some noisecore bands if you want to check that out. The first bands I would recommend are Combatwoundedveteran and The Locust.

I actually like the vocals of early Swans. It really drives home the "no wave" feel I think.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Personally, I'm a big fan of crusty, dirty riff-driven stuff like Corrosion of Conformity or Down.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Or how how about a really dirty Riff from instrumental post-metallers Pelican (top live band) ?


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Merl said:


> Or how how about a really dirty Riff from instrumental post-metallers Pelican (top live band) ?


They are f-ing amazing! I haven't seen them live, but I've seen Russian Circles live and they're a similar style of atmospheric sludge metal. If you like screaming, you should check out Celeste. They're a combination of screamo and sludge metal, related to another band Mihai Edrisch which is just screamo.

Another slightly related band is Jesu, but they're not dirty and crusty. I'd call them "atmospheric post-sludgegaze" or something like that.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Now it seems like I should mention bands like Godflesh, Eyehategod, and Neurosis.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Isis and Red Sparowes also, if you think sludge metal is what you're looking for.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Fred* have you heard the first album of* 5ive (from boston, usa) *on tortuga record, not thee boybands pop from England of course, but the purist sludge behemot they are , there fiirst opus that is ''eponymeous'' is an insstant classic of it own.Also there e.p The Hemophiliac dream reeks intensity , mood, brutallity

The first Pelican is amazing so iss Worms from Finland on Tumult record california grab this please.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

How about France , basque country euskara proud from town of Pau, this is northern basque country , or_ Halo from australia especially Guattarri and Body of light are fine to mee, sssplintered (from england or scotland i dont know there location )_ there the evil twin of Skullflower fameous purveyor noiise-metal , or noise rock(but for me noise rock is more really band like velvet underground) 11985 OR SO.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions! The only one I know is Skullflower. 

Also, Celeste/Mihai Edrisch is from France. There's actually a pretty big modern screamo scene in Europe, particularly France. Another French band that I love is Natural Snow Buildings, but they're not relevant here. They're some experimental lo-fi psychedelic noise drone folk.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Fredx2098 said:


> Isis and Red Sparowes also, if you think sludge metal is what you're looking for.


Seen all these live and have everything they've done. Russian Circles are great too. I'm a massive post-rock post-metaller so love stuff like Cloudkicker, Intronaut, If These Trees Could Talk (incredible band), Tides from Nebulla, Alcest, Cult of Luna and Year of No Light. You should also check out the very noisy Deafheaven, Wolves in the Throne Room, Rosetta, Mouth of the Architect and Les Discrets. For something more black-metally I like Amenra and especially Agalloch. Seen Pelican multiple times and they are great live.

A mixture of post-rock and post-metal but superb album. If these Trees Could Talk





For something noisier. With 'vocals'........Deafheaven. The New Bermuda album is a classic.





Amenra....not for everyone.





Year of No Light....top band


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I know and love most of those bands! Namely the atmospheric black metal ones (isn't it weird how people hate on Deafheaven when they're some pretty great black metal?) and Amenra and Cult of Luna. If something isn't for everyone then it's probably for me! I've heard of the other bands but haven't checked them out yet. 

If you like stuff that's ever faster, noisier, and screamier, you should check out my thread.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I bet you'd like The Jesus Lizard too but they seem like something you'd already know about.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I just released my first experimental track using the shortwave radio I mentioned, guitar pedals, guitar amp, and some post-recording layering that I think you might enjoy as a noisician: https://thepurplevoid.bandcamp.com/album/new-radio-music


----------

